# Help please!!



## Lorena (May 13, 2009)

I am a US Citizen and I am going to Spain for 3 months, however can I come back after a month? I will be going without a Visa, just my Passport and also, if I get a job within those 3 months, can I apply there to stay longer in Spain? and the last one, if I stayed longer than 90 days maybe 8 months, is there a good possibility that they won't let me come back? what's the worst scenario?
Please, I really need to know this things, I am planning my trip and I need help!
Thank you guys, I am happy to participate on this.
Lorena


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

OK, the good news is that border control on entry and exit to most EU countries isn't nearly as stringent as in the US. Although there are laws that say they can ban you from Europe for 5 or 10 years if you're caught overstaying your tourist visa, they don't seem to invoke that penalty all that often.

The bad news is that your chances of getting a job without having the proper paperwork are pretty much nil, especially in the current economy. Spain is allegedly one of the hardest hit countries in Europe, with a high rate of unemployment, even for the EU, and a large number of illegals ready and willing to work for peanuts in just about any "unofficial" capacity. Besides, as an American citizen, you go to the end of the line, behind any and all EU nationals legally living in Spain and looking for work there.

Depending on what sort of work you do, you might do better to launch a job search from the US - send out resumes and letters mentioning that you will be "vacationing" in Spain and would like the chance to meet face to face to discuss job opportunities. But even if you do find a job that way, you need to be ready to return to the US to apply for a visa with working privileges, supported by your Spanish employer (who has to be willing to wait for the paperwork to clear before you'll be able to start work). For this to work, you'll need some pretty special job qualifications that aren't normally available among the Spanish work force. 

BTW, I'm assuming you speak Spanish relatively fluently.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lorena (May 13, 2009)

Hello there! thank you very much for the information, I think that I will apply for a Resident visa, however the next question is, if I apply for a working Visa, it means that I have to have already an offer from a employer in Spain? like a contract maybe?. 
My plan is to live there for one year, then come back to the USA and then go back again, so as you can see I better off do the right thing and go trough the process, I can't wait to be there again, I am going to Barcelona!
Many thanks and best of luck to you.
Lorena.

OK, the good news is that border control on entry and exit to most EU countries isn't nearly as stringent as in the US. Although there are laws that say they can ban you from Europe for 5 or 10 years if you're caught overstaying your tourist visa, they don't seem to invoke that penalty all that often.

The bad news is that your chances of getting a job without having the proper paperwork are pretty much nil, especially in the current economy. Spain is allegedly one of the hardest hit countries in Europe, with a high rate of unemployment, even for the EU, and a large number of illegals ready and willing to work for peanuts in just about any "unofficial" capacity. Besides, as an American citizen, you go to the end of the line, behind any and all EU nationals legally living in Spain and looking for work there.

Depending on what sort of work you do, you might do better to launch a job search from the US - send out resumes and letters mentioning that you will be "vacationing" in Spain and would like the chance to meet face to face to discuss job opportunities. But even if you do find a job that way, you need to be ready to return to the US to apply for a visa with working privileges, supported by your Spanish employer (who has to be willing to wait for the paperwork to clear before you'll be able to start work). For this to work, you'll need some pretty special job qualifications that aren't normally available among the Spanish work force. 

BTW, I'm assuming you speak Spanish relatively fluently.
Cheers,
Bev[/QUOTE]


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lorena said:


> Hello there! thank you very much for the information, I think that I will apply for a Resident visa, however the next question is, if I apply for a working Visa, it means that I have to have already an offer from a employer in Spain? like a contract maybe?.
> My plan is to live there for one year, then come back to the USA and then go back again, so as you can see I better off do the right thing and go trough the process, I can't wait to be there again, I am going to Barcelona!
> Many thanks and best of luck to you.
> Lorena.



I think you have to have a job agreed and the employer then will help you to obtain a working visa (I think??). Obviously for a company to be prepared to do this you must have some quailities or qualifications that arent easily available from applicants already here.

Barcelona is a beautiful city apparently, I´ve not been there but it keeps getting "rave reviews" on here so I may take a mini holiday and have a look!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Barcelona is a beautiful city apparently, I´ve not been there but it keeps getting "rave reviews" on here so I may take a mini holiday and have a look!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Oh yes, Barcelona is a truly fabulous city, well worth a visit and don't forget to spend at least a day in nearby Sitges


----------



## Lorena (May 13, 2009)

*Other questions*



SunnySpain said:


> Oh yes, Barcelona is a truly fabulous city, well worth a visit and don't forget to spend at least a day in nearby Sitges


Ok, I have more questions for the expert, if I get married with a Spanish man, that changes things? in reference to my situation?, in other words, if I do (for love only) get marry I became residence automatically?, my point is I need to stay there more than 90 days, I don't need a Visa, but can I extend my trip?
Very puzzle.
Thank you guys for helping me!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Check on the Spanish Embassy web site for details of visa requirements. 

On a tourist visa you are NOT allowed to look for gainful employment, never mind take up work. (I know people do, I'm just covering facts) Overstayers not only risk being banned but more often have problems getting back in. Far better to do things correctly in advance. 

You are going to have to be special for employers to sponsor you in the current climate with 20% unemployed expected within weeks .......and the government paying for LEGAL foreigners to return to their home countries. 

BUT as I always say - you only need one lucky break - I hope you get it!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Lorena said:


> Ok, I have more questions for the expert, if I get married with a Spanish man, that changes things? in reference to my situation?, in other words, if I do (for love only) get marry I became residence automatically?,



The answer is Yes, but would seem rather an odd thing to do just to extend your stay for more than 90 days, but its your life :lol:

Dave


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

> The answer is Yes, but would seem rather an odd thing to do just to extend your stay for more than 90 days, but its your life


Not necessarily if there was any doubt about it being an "arranged" marriage. The Ministerio de Justicia has informed Registry offices to take extra precautions and there have been many cases in the Spanish papers where people have been accused of knowingly performing marriages under these circumstances, in one case even involving church weddings. With the present climate I think they will be coming down even harder on people suspected of undertaking this sort of marriage.
Anles


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having just read sueneils post "Dont want to put anyone off coming here but .... " I´m not sure if you oughta come here LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Having just read sueneils post "Dont want to put anyone off coming here but .... " I´m not sure if you oughta come here LOL
> 
> Jo xxxx


:fencing: Sorry Jo et al .... Im trying to be more positive this afternoon after my pretty negative posts earlier in the day!!! .... I just wanted to read some good news!

heh ... check out the fencing cuties .... arent they fab! the smilies are keeping me going at the moment - such fun !!

On a serious note - I think its important people understand that the entire World is having a bad time at the moment - and moving anywhere may not be such a good idea ... hold tight to what you have got at the moment and perhaps make a move when things pick up ... whenever that may be ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> :fencing: Sorry Jo et al .... Im trying to be more positive this afternoon after my pretty negative posts earlier in the day!!! .... I just wanted to read some good news!
> 
> heh ... check out the fencing cuties .... arent they fab! the smilies are keeping me going at the moment - such fun !!
> 
> On a serious note - I think its important people understand that the entire World is having a bad time at the moment - and moving anywhere may not be such a good idea ... hold tight to what you have got at the moment and perhaps make a move when things pick up ... whenever that may be ...



I totally agree Sue. A lot of people come on here with the thoughts that it "must" be better here and are not so much wanting to come to Spain (or anywhere else) but trying to escape from the doom and gloom where they are. As you say now is possibly the time to hold tight and wait out the storm in familiar surroundings????

Jo xxxx


----------

